# Forza 4 Class A TT



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Right I am up for the idea of a weekly time trial. 

Unfortunately I cannot join in on the BTCC action due to no Xbox live account and no guarantee I would be available for the races. The answer for me was to set up a weekly time trial.

So the rules are simple 

Class A 600 limit
Any drive (AWD/FWD/RWD)
Forza wings front and rear
Race Chassis reinforcement and Roll cage
Race Tyre compound
Any paint job (Come on guys go mental)

To set the ball rolling I will set the Mazda Laguna Seca as the first track.

Who's in? :driver:

1. Kendo89 - 1.34.248 (Lotus Elise 111R/No TC/ABS/Manual)
2. John74 - 1.35.288 (Chevy Cobolt/No TC/ABS/Manual)


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im game , have a time set in a BTCC car around there but wont say how quick just yet, may need to up the power as it only has 299BHP.


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Right I'll start the ball rolling with a quick couple of laps tonight. Best was a 1.35.4

Let the games begin.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

1:35.288 on the leaderboard if anyone on my friends list or in the JFF1 club wants to check.


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

just got 1.34.248


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Btw what was your time set in (car/aids)


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Chevy cobolt in my BTCC spec , braking line , manual ( no clutch ) everything else off using ****pit view.


----------

